# Cómo hacer un UPS no break



## belpmx (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola que tal, estoy armando un no break tenia algunos componentes y decidí armarlo. Ya hay mucha información acerca del tema y decidi ponerla toda junta.

No soy un usuario experimentado pero no pasa nada si quemo algunos componentes =)

Voy comenzando con la primera fase:

Seleccionar voltaje de la red electrica ó del inversor y la bateria de 12V.

Me base en esta página:

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_convertidor12DCa120AC_UPS1.asp

Me dí a la tarea de conseguir el relé o relevador:

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/prod_zoom.asp?d=3960

No estoy del todo seguro si tengo la pieza correcta y si el digrama (ver archivo adjunto)que diseñe es el apropiado asi que una revizada por parte de los demas integrantes será bienvenida.

Edición 1:

Basado en esta pagina hice un diagrama en PCB Wizard y tengo los archivos listos para imprimir me gustaria que alguien me dijera si tengo las conecciones de forma correcta.



http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2011)

Si querés que sea no break , en general se utiliza una fuente que carga la batería y al mismo tiempo alimenta el PWM de salida , de manera que al cortarse la tensión ésta ni se inmuta.

Si utilizás un sistema a relé que encienda el PWM , podría haber un minúsculo corte que te resetee la PC .

Saludos !


----------



## belpmx (Nov 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el comentario, lo voy a tener en cuenta.

De momento no me es muy importante si me quedo unos segundos sin corriente electrica lo quiero para el router de internet.

Pero ya que ando en este quisiera hacer un aporte con la comunudad y dejar un proyecto completo y funcional para que cualquiera pueda armarlo.

No sé si sea posible o más sencillo implementar un tipo banco de capacitores para almacenar energia suficiente para ese segundo cuando se hace el swicheo.

Investigaré un poco mas del tema =)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2011)

Claro , el tema es que si la UPS tuviera tensiones de salida contínuas , entonces se podría hacer lo que vos proponés de almacenar en capacitores.

Pero si la salida de la PWM es de alterna . . .  ni modo.

Igual segui adelante con tu proyecto !

Saludos !


----------



## belpmx (Nov 15, 2011)

Investigando un poco encontre este segmento:

Elemento de conmutación: ya hablamos bastante de El. Cuando la tensión de línea se
encuentra fuera del rango de entrada que puede absorber el estabilizador (166V-254V) o
cuando se produce un corte de energía, la UPS corrige esta situación conmutando a la
fuente secundaria de energía, que es el sistema de batería-inversor. Las UPS C-MOS
poseen un detector rápido de corte de suministro eléctrico que pueden sensar un bajón
de voltaje o interrupción total del mismo en aproximadamente 2 milisegundos. Este
tiempo sumado al que tarda el relé en conmutar y estabilizarse, da un tiempo de
transferencia típico de 7 milisegundos, suficientes como para que las fuentes conmutadas
de las computadoras no se vean afectadas por este cambio entre sistema primario y
secundario de energía.

Fuente:
http://www.c-mos.com/pdfsproductos/ECNPV_008.pdf

Por lo que parece sé tiene que usar un relé de una forma u otra lo que veo de mejora aqui es :detector rápido de corte de suministro eléctrico que supongo este va conectado a la bobina del relé y activa la corriente del inversor.


----------



## Leoaficelee (Dic 29, 2016)

yo quiero hacer una aporte, yo deje en el archivo zip un esquematico para hacer un detector de AC casero que tarda 2 ms(como uno comercial) y un cargador automatico para la batería, que te puede ser de ayuda para la ups.

Ojala te sirva. buena suerte 

*Nota: puedes reemplazar el integrado 4050b que hay en el esquematico por un op amp configurado como comparador con una tencion de referencia de 3.3v
2da Nota: el archivo se abre con livewire.*


----------

